# Umgang mit Petermännchen- Baumarkthandschuhe einpacken?



## kuhnikuehnast (18. August 2016)

Hi!
Nächste Woche gehts los ans Mittelmeer. Natürlich wird auch fleißig geangelt. Da ich ein wenig bammel vor Petermännchen hab wollt ich mal fragen, wie ihr am Besten damit umgeht? Handschuhe aus dem Baumarkt besorgen? Den Haken abschneiden und Petermann mit Haken zurück? ;-) Oder habt ihr noch andere Ideen? 

lg Kuhni


----------



## ValMac (18. August 2016)

*AW: Umgang mit Petermännchen- Baumarkthandschuhe einpacken?*

Handschuhe oder Küchentuch sollten meiner Meinung nach reichen...
LG Valentin 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (18. August 2016)

*AW: Umgang mit Petermännchen- Baumarkthandschuhe einpacken?*

na, da freu ich mich schon auf den bericht...

nimm ne gabel und ne schere mit: aufspießen und die stacheln wegschneiden.

und lies nochmal nach:
Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer


----------



## Michael.S (18. August 2016)

*AW: Umgang mit Petermännchen- Baumarkthandschuhe einpacken?*

Wenn Handschuhe dann aber die dicken aus Leder und selbst die wären nicht sicher  , Grillzange aus Holz wäre vieleicht eine Möglichkeit habe ich aber auch noch nicht probiert


----------



## Andal (18. August 2016)

*AW: Umgang mit Petermännchen- Baumarkthandschuhe einpacken?*

Oder den Larchy benützen. Ich hab das Ding selber und es funktioniert einwandfrei, außer bei arg kleinen Haken, aber die nimmt man am Meer eh nicht her.

http://www.larchy.eu/deutsch.htm


----------



## exstralsunder (18. August 2016)

*AW: Umgang mit Petermännchen- Baumarkthandschuhe einpacken?*

Hab mal in Norwegen gesehen, wie die gegessen wurden. Sollen wohl schmecken...
Die Stacheln auf dem Rücken und die Flossen wurden vorher abgeschnitten.
Meine erste Begegnung mit diesen Fischen war vor 20 Jahren in Kroatien. Ich und eine Frau neben mir, hatten die Fische gleichzeitig an der Angel. Wir beide kannten bis dato die Fische nicht. 
Die waren hübsch blau/bunt. Weil die so klein waren, wollten wir sie zurücksetzen.
Es kam wie es kommen musste: wir wurden gestochen.
Die Frau kam eine halbe Stunde später mit Kreislaufkollaps ins Krankenhaus.Dort blieb sie dann auch 4 Tage.
Ich selber spürte einen stechenden Schmerz im Arm, als ob mir einer eine Nadel ins Handgelenk einführt und diese hoch durch den Arm ins Herz pieken will. Der Arm wurde sofort rot und dick. Bin dann vom Steg runter und auf den Campingplatz zurück. 
Gott sei Dank gab es dort jemanden der sich mit den Stichen auskennt. Ein (brennendes)Feuerzeug mehrfach *kurz* in Stichnähe gebracht linderte sofort die Schmerzen. Nach ein paar Stunden war ich wieder ok.
Ein Fön oder eine Zigarettenkippe oder heißes Wasser tuts auch. 
Im übrigen mache ich das auch bei Wespenstichen.
Deren Gift und das des Petermännchens wird zerstört, sobald die Temperatur etwas über 50 Grad beträgt. 
Freilich sollte man sich keine Brandwunden zufügen...

Fazit: sollen die nicht in der Pfanne landen: Haken abschneiden und zurück ins Wasser damit. 
Alles andere tut mächtig weh. 
Ein Haken kostet wenige Cent. Ein Stich mitunter den Urlaub.


----------



## Jose (18. August 2016)

*AW: Umgang mit Petermännchen- Baumarkthandschuhe einpacken?*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> ...Sollen wohl schmecken...
> Die Stacheln auf dem Rücken und die Flossen wurden vorher abgeschnitten...



ist ein absolut leckerer fisch!

ABER: *die giftstacheln sitzen in der  ersten Rückenflosse und an jedem Kiemendeckel*.

die brustflossen kannste dran lassen.

keine experimente, die sind nämlich auch lebhaft.
entweder schur abschneiden (welch ein verlust dieser delikatesse) oder eben gabel: fisch ablegen, aufpieksen und dann kiemdeckel kappen und rückenflosse weg.

dann kann man entspannt den haken lösen.


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (19. August 2016)

*AW: Umgang mit Petermännchen- Baumarkthandschuhe einpacken?*

Die Frage ist eben auch, was tun, wenn sich so n Vieh dann mal nicht an ne Montage im Centbereich verirrt? (Warum auch immer, aber gehen wir davon aus das Ding hängt plötzlich an nem Illex Wobbler)

Meint Ihr, mit sowas könnte man der Lage Herr werden:

https://www.amazon.de/Spro-Fischgreifer-Micro-Gripper-4702091/dp/B00HF6WUFA/ref=sr_1_5?rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1471592247&sr=8-5&keywords=lip+gripper

https://www.amazon.de/Fladen-28-16001-Fischgreifer/dp/B005WTWH28/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1471592254&sr=8-1&keywords=fischgreifer


----------



## pulpot (19. August 2016)

*AW: Umgang mit Petermännchen- Baumarkthandschuhe einpacken?*

Ich nehme die ausnahmslos mit, da selbst kleine gebraten lecker sind. Zum "Abhaken" habe ich solch eine Grillzange dabei:

http://www.tareena.de/WebRoot/Store...483/E7BF/C0A8/28BA/CC3A/2.23.0009.xx_VA_m.jpg

damit wird der Fisch am Kopf gehalten und dieser wird direkt hinter den Kiemendeckeln mit Mitnahme der weit vorn sitzenden Rückenflosse abgeschnitten. Den Haken löse ich vorsichtig mit einem Hakenlöser, während ich den Kopf weiter mit der Zange halte und dann geht der Kopf sofort wieder ins Wasser. Der Rest noch von den Eingeweiden befreit ist direkt bratfertig.


----------



## ragbar (26. August 2016)

*AW: Umgang mit Petermännchen- Baumarkthandschuhe einpacken?*

Ich hatte immer 2 normale Spitzzangen dabei, eine abgewinkelte und eine gerade, mit der gewinkelten die Biester am Unterkiefer gehalten und mit der anderen den Haken gelöst. Ging ohne Probleme, nie gestochen worden.


----------



## rxstx rxt (26. August 2016)

*AW: Umgang mit Petermännchen- Baumarkthandschuhe einpacken?*

Ich habe gewiss schon 200 dieser Burschen fangen dürfen(?)/ müssen ... oder wie immer man es sehen möchte. Auf Laesö beispielsweise hat man mit der Fliege oft bei nahezu jedem Wurf einen Treffer und mit Naturködern und kleinen Spinnködern ist es sicher ähnlich.
 Ich finde das Lösen dann einigermaßen unproblematisch, wenn man einen sicheren Stand am Ufer hat: Abschlagen, mit der Schuhsohle fixieren und mit einer längeren Arterienklemme den Haken lösen. Beim Waten ist es etwas wackliger. Wie beschrieben, sind sie recht agil am Haken...
 Die hier bereits beschriebene Gabelmethode ist auch mein Favorit. Aufspießen und in einem sauberen Schnitt hinter der Rückenflosse ansetzen und schräg nach unten den Kopf samt der Kiemendeckel abtrennen. Das die Köpfe save entsorgt werden, sollte selbstverständlich sein...

 Lecker sind sie auf jeden Fall! Experten können nicht irren:q:  Meine Tochter war  zweieinhalb Jahre alt, als wir  gebratene Hornfische und Petermännchen auf den Tisch brachten. Optisch waren die entgräteten Filetstücke nicht zu unterscheiden aber sie weis empört den Hornfisch zurück und orderte den anderen Fisch.
 Mit etwas Vorsicht zu händeln aber ein toller Speisefisch!


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (26. August 2016)

*AW: Umgang mit Petermännchen- Baumarkthandschuhe einpacken?*

Dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Da ich im Meer beim Brandungsfischen ausnahmslos mit Kreishaken fische, ist das Lösen der Haken recht leicht. Ich nehme eine Zange um den Fisch am Unterkiefer zu halten und eine für Haken. Vorher bekommt das Petermännchen selbstverständlich mit einem Stock oder ähnlichem einen (Betäubungs) Schlag auf den Kopf. Dann schneide ich den Kopf hinter den drei Rückenstachel ab und entsorge die Köpfe sicher eingepackt im Müll. Auch hier fasse ich die Köpfe nur mit einer Zange an. Bitte nicht liegen lassen, da auch nach dem Tod das Gift noch wirkt. In Frankreich dürfen Petermännchen nur ohne Giftstachel verkauft werden, wobei sich da kaum dran gehalten wird.

Wie viele Vorredner schon geschrieben haben, ist der Fisch absolut lecker.

Und noch ein Wort zu einem Stich. Habe schon gelesen, dass der Stich und die Folgen mit einem Wespenstich verglichen wurden. Hut ab! Ich wurde 2 x erwischt. Einmal als Kind rein getreten und einem (ohne die Zangenmethode) am Handballen erwischt. Ich würde mir lieber 10 Wespenstiche verpassen lassen, als nochmal von einem Petermännchen erwischt zu werden.

Kann jedem nur empfehlen, vor dem Trip an die Küste sich diesen prägnanten und schönen Fisch vorher einzuprägen. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.

Viele Grüße
Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Jose (26. August 2016)

*AW: Umgang mit Petermännchen- Baumarkthandschuhe einpacken?*



Steinbuttschreck schrieb:


> ...
> Kann jedem nur empfehlen, vor dem Trip an die Küste sich diesen prägnanten und schönen Fisch vorher einzuprägen....


das ist ein guter rat!

und hier gibts steckbriefe ohne ende


und es ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt, sich den namen dieses leckerbissens in der landessprache einzuprägen


----------

